# we have puppies !!!



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

arrived early this morning 3 boys 3 girls.
all a good weight and very flashy.
hopefully post piccies later !


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fantastic. Congratulations


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> arrived early this morning 3 boys 3 girls.
> all a good weight and very flashy.
> hopefully post piccies later !


Excellent  I can't wait to see the photos xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Yay, well done & congratulations. Can't wait to see the piccies of them


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello hunni  
Well done.... looking forward to the pictures xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations on the new babies.Look forward to seeing the pics.*


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoo hoo! Congratulations - can't wait for the pics :thumbup:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent !! - more Dog Chat pups  - enjoy your new babes


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

huge congratulations dexter, that is great news!!!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations:biggrin: Hope mum and pups are doing well


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww congratulations, can't wait for the puppy pics!


----------



## Animal mad house (May 5, 2011)

Congratulation, cant wait to see the pics x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations xxxx,*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, pics, pics, pics


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations, i can't wait to see some pic's


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations  x


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw more babies to drool over. Hope Mum and babes are doing well, look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

all's fine thanks ,mum a maiden but she's fine now. had a shock when the 3 boys arrived first lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

congratulations hope all doing well x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

congratulations, cant wait to see pics.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

couple of hours old.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww look at them, wow gorgeous,. mum looks very pleased with herself lol,_


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks she is now, wasn't impressed to start off with lol


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations, nice sized litter, lovely pups.


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww pups very cute! Mum does look happy now, good to see they are all doing well : )


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

FABULISIOUS!! :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh brilliant news, congratulations on the new babies. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww just saw the pics,, aren't they pretty, look at mum looking at you taking the photos lolol. so sweet.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

they are soo pretty


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dexter said:


> couple of hours old.


*Mum and babies are beautiful.
I don't think i should be looking at such tempting pics.*


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

nice chuncky puppies, congratulations - look forward to watching the grow


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw gorgeous. Look at those lovely collars.

Congratulations

*big lump in throat*

Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Aw gorgeous. Look at those lovely collars.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> ...


i know. they are so flashy and fat lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> i know. they are so flashy and fat lol


Are you having one


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Are you having one


no i daren't ............... but i know which one i want lol.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations, glad mum and babies are doing well


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, aren't they gorgeous  And mommy smiling and all proud of herself


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations, they are gorgeous!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely pupsters!!!!
totally gorgeous


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Big congratulations!! Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congratulations, hope we get regular picture updates......they are beautiful...Jill


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

one week on


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

love the one week old picture there are only certain puppies that you can tell straight away the breed from birth,the pug definately is and yours is another they are gorgeous


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely pups, glad mum and babies are doing well


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahhh just so gorgeous! x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

2 weeks today and eyes open


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

Awwwwww they are gorgeous! There's nothing cuter than a pile of puppies


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

look at those babies


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

awwwwwww!!!! they are so so so gorgeous!!!!! congrats to u and mum  hope all is well xxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

:001_wub: They are gorgeous Sandy. You must be so proud


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Lovely pups and what a stunning mum congrats


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Lovely :001_wub:


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

Lovley white collars!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

3 WEEKS!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG i want!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations - the puppy pics are just great and mum looks as though she is holding up too.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh so sweet,they are lovely


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm so broody :001_wub:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

4 weeks!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

That is a fab pic!! (and a very fluffy puppy)


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Lovely picture!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww how special is that picture? It's beautiful and sums up the mum/pup love


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh the pic is lovely, she looks like she's a good mum. what a stunner, young uns are great too. my friend had a male dog just like yours, his name was shane, but he was always known by and called 'timorous beastie' by anyone that knew him. more pics please.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

Awwwwwh, so sweet! She looks like a lovely mum. That pup is gorgeous, too!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

One word Lovely!


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

The picture is sooooooooooo cute! She looks so in love with the pups!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning

Am in love:001_wub:


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

mini me

lovely picture


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

They are absolutely , lovely stunning puppies


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

6 weeks now.


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

In a word - Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow he/she looks stunning. i bet the pup gives great cuddles :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh they're gorgeous. Post more pics!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dexter said:


> 6 weeks now.


Baaaaaaaad you!! I am sooooo puppy broody 

(but please post more pics  )


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Nooooooooo! I had only just got over my last 'broody for a baby RC' period :lol:

OMG Dexter, what a gorgeous little one! What a chunky monkey


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow those 6 weeks have flown by. We NEED more pic's of the lovely pupstars :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you will lol x i know it goes so quick ..............


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Nooooooooo! I had only just got over my last 'broody for a baby RC' period :lol:
> 
> OMG Dexter, what a gorgeous little one! What a chunky monkey


haha one is called chunky monkey lol x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please tell me they all have homes :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not peeking, honest (she says, peeking through her fingers, dammit those pups are so cute!!)


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

just popped by to have a wee lok at he mumand puppies progress, wow, how the puppies have grown, soooooooo gorgeous. you must be so proud, have they all got homes.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

feathered bird lover said:


> just popped by to have a wee lok at he mumand puppies progress, wow, how the puppies have grown, soooooooo gorgeous. you must be so proud, have they all got homes.


yes xx...........


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Please tell me they all have homes :lol:


haha potentially yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous pup

more pics please


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG, just seen this. Sooooooo cute. I had a smooth collie growing up and have a massive soft spot for smooths, roughs and shelties as a result.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

7 weeks today and aren't i handsome


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dexter said:


> 7 weeks today and aren't i handsome


*I can see by his face he wants to come and live with me. Absolutely stunning.*


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Jan. he is handsome. he needs a pet name. can't keep calling him chunky monkey lol


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

dexter said:


> 7 weeks today and aren't i handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Stunning pup.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEE oh my God they're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Crikey Dexter he is really chunky :yikes:

He's absoloutely gorgeous 

What about Chunkster? :lol:


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG that has got to be the cutest pup I have EVER seen :drool:
Have his potential new owners come up with a name for him yet, even though Chunky Monkey kinda suits him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dexter said:


> Thanks Jan. he is handsome. he needs a pet name. can't keep calling him chunky monkey lol


*Oh i'd have to call him either of these names,Champ,Prince or Teddy..or put them altogether and call him Champion Prince Teddy.lol *


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aaw he is a beaut - I would have to call him Monkey, and have his registered name as chunky monkey :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

congratulations..well done!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

jo5 said:


> OMG that has got to be the cutest pup I have EVER seen :drool:
> Have his potential new owners come up with a name for him yet, even though Chunky Monkey kinda suits him


lol...............no name yet his registered name is Aphrodisiac (spelling?)


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

How about sexy monkey then:thumbup: how about just chunk like on the goonies:thumbup: Are you keeping this little guy?


----------

